# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Ehefrauen unter sich - auch wir sind betroffen

## Sunny05

Liebe Forumleser- und Schreiber, 

ich öffne diesen Thread für Menschen wie mich. Hier geht es vielleicht nicht um fachliche Fragen, sondern wie man mit Betroffenen (dem Ehemann, günstigenfalls dem wichtigsten Menschen,  den man hat) umgeht. Trost - Unterstützung - Tipps - Vorschläge willkommen. 
Im Angehörigen-Forum nur von Verlusten zu lesen ist besorgniserregend, es gibt noch viele Tage, Monate, Jahre - die wir zu leben haben und wollen?!

Wie geht Ihr damit um? Wie habt Ihr was gemeistert? Wie hat sich die Krankheit auf Eure Ehe ausgewirkt? Kommt Ihr klar?

Sicherlich lesen hier viele mit, die was zu erzählen haben. 

In diesem Sinne
Liebe Grüße 
Sunny

----------


## muehli_01

liebe sunny,

lies mal bitte im angehörigen forum nach es gibt eine frau die uns mit sicherheit aus der seele spricht.und sie meistert wie wir die situation .

lieben gruss gabi

----------


## Helena

Hallo Sunni,

da hattest du eine ganz ähnliche Idee wie ich. Ich hatte, was das Angehörigenforum betrifft, genau die gleichen Gedanken. Wäre schön, sich hier ab und an zu treffen. In den nächsten Tagen werden wir ziemlich beschäftigt sein, wir haben einige Gespräche mit Ärzten zu führen und ich weiß nicht, ob und wie ich es in den nächsten Tagen schaffe ins Forum zu schauen. Aber sobald alles wieder seinen Gang geht, geselle ich mich bestimmt ab und zu zu euch, wenn ich darf.

Liebe Grüße von Helena

----------


## muehli_01

hallo ehefrauen,

es hat gut angefangen und schade eigentlich dass es nicht wirklich weitergeht.obwohl allesamt die selbe problematik haben,klar geht es nicht um uns sondern in erster linie um unsere männer,meldest euch doch einfach  wäre schön denn das eine oder andere können wir gemeinsam auf diese art und weise meistern.
lieben gruss
gabi

----------


## Sunny05

Hallo Zusammen!
Ja ich war jetzt lange nicht mehr hier. Nach Einholung einer Zweitmeinung (OP empfohlen) bereiten wir uns auf die Op vor und sind auch nochmal ein Wochenende ans Meer gefahren, um den Kopf mal durchlüften zu lassen. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Ansonsten ist es nächsten Montag so weit und die nervliche Belastung steigt. Wir haben jetzt viel mit Freunden gekocht und einfach für Ablenkung gesorgt. Es ist ja sowieso nicht zu ändern. Abwarten, wie es nach der OP geht und mit welchen Problemen wir dann zu kämpfen haben. Ich werde berichten und freue mich, wenn wir diesen Thread am Leben erhalten. 
Liebe Grüße
Birgit

----------


## Harald_1933

*"Wir gehören zusammen"
*
Liebe sorgende Ehefrauen von Männern, die sich mit Prostatakrebs herumschlagen müssen. Am heutigen Tag hat mich das, was eine Ehefrau, deren Mann nicht nur auch mal Prostataprobleme behandeln lassen musste, sondern etliche zusätzliche Gebrechen erlitten hat, erstmals von sich gibt, tief beeindruckt.




> Seit Jahren ist Maike Kohl-Richter die Frau an der Seite Helmut Kohls. Je mehr sich der langjährige Bundeskanzler aus der Öffentlichkeit zurückzog, desto umstrittener wurde sie als Person. Geäußert hat sie sich dazu nie  bis heute. Ein Gespräch über Ungerechtigkeiten, Schicksalsschläge und die Liebe. Maike Kohl-Richter hat sich lange, sehr lange überlegt, dieses Interview zu geben. Es gab Vorgespräche, vertrauensbildende Maßnahmen und irgendwann ein paar Stunden am Esstisch des kohlschen Bungalows in Ludwigshafen. Die Ehefrau von Helmut Kohl spricht ruhig, konzentriert und  man merkt den ehemaligen Redenschreiberprofi  ziemlich druckreif. Später sitzt der Altkanzler beim Gespräch dabei und nickt, macht ab und an Kommentare und ergreift oft die Hand seiner Frau. In Dankbarkeit. Sie tut das auch für ihn.


Bitte, *hier weiterlesen.

*
*"In der Liebe versinken und verlieren sich alle Widersprüche des Lebens. Nur in der Liebe sind Einheit und Zweiheit nicht in Widerstreit"*
(Rabindranath Tagore)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## django3

Ich, als selbstbetroffener, kann dazu nur sagen, dass meine Freundin alles richtig macht. Sie ist für mich da, wenn ich gesprächsbedarf habe und weist sehr viel Verständnis auf. Wir genießen unsere Zeit jetzt viel intensiver seit der Diagnose, planen mehr Urlaub ein und verbringen wieder viel mehr Zeit miteinander. Produktive Zeit. Der Gedanke daran, dass sie mich nicht verlässt und bei mir ist, was immer geschieht, stärkt schon von ganz allein. Ich denke, da kann man keine weisheiten weitergeben. Jeder Mensch reagiert anders auf die Diagnose und geht ganz anders damit um. Das müssen die Paare selbst herausfinden. Schön ist es, nicht allein zu sein.

----------


## Ehefrau58

Hallo liebe Frauen / Partnerinnen von erkrankten Männern!

Ich bin jetzt auf dieses Forum gestoßen und freue mich, wenn ich mich mit euch austauschen kann: mein Mann erkrankte an Prostatakrebs, wurde radikal operiert, bekam Proact implantiert und ist kontinent aber impotent. Wir kennen uns schon viele Jahre, haben aber erst 2006 geheiratet und zu diesem Zeitpunkt war das Thema Sex schon gar nicht mehr sooooooooo eminent wichtig; leise wurde es immer unwichtiger - es kamen Vergrößerung, Ausschälung, Stanzungen, Depressionen (mein Mann hatte 2010 ein Brunout) ... und 2013 dann die Diagnose.

Er ist krebsfrei und das ist das Wichtigste für mich, alles andere ist händelbar.

Aufgrund meiner Erkrankung (ich habe seit vielen Jahren Depressionen) war es dann soweit, dass ich 05/2014 über eine Akuteinweisung in eine Klinik eingewiesen wurde, wofür ich sehr dankbar war. Das war genau der richtige Zeitpunkt, wo ich auch mal Kraft tanken konnte ... was wiederum sehr anstrengend war, weil ja auch hinter den Depris was Unverarbeitetes stand.

Ich sage heute, dass ich es damals sprich etwa 04/05 2014 nicht mehr länger zuhause ausgehalten hätte" Schlimm, aber ich stehe dazu und ich wusste meinen Mann ja auch versorgt ... dachte ich, denn seine Schmerzen sind nunmehr tägliche Begleitung unser beider Leben. An anderer Stelle hier habe ich ausführlich dazu geschrieben.

Allerdings sehe ich in allem auch die Chance, unsere Beziehung auf intensivere Beine zu stellen, als es bisher möglich war und diese will ich auch nutzen.

----------

